# Earthborn Primitive



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the board and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this food. I've got a 3 month old American Bulldog puppy and I wasn't sure if the protein levels were ok.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

rambone said:


> Hi I'm new to the board and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this food. I've got a 3 month old American Bulldog puppy and I wasn't sure if the protein levels were ok.


Hi Rambone

you might want to check out this site: www.dogfoodadvisor.com it rates a bunch of dog food and you can see where that one is rated.

Also that whole thing about high protein is a myth it is not harmful to your dog. http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/Myths_of_High_Protein.pdf

Hope this has been helpful


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, Your dog is considered a large breed, since it will be over 50 lbs. You want a food with max calcium below 1.5% and max phosphorous below 1%. I would be looking at LBP formulas for your dog. There are regular adult formulas that will work also, but make sure the phosphorous/calcium levels are good. You might have to call the company, since they usually list the minimum levels. Also do not overfeed, especially when there growing. You do not want them to grow too fast. It's better to be underweight than overweight.


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll check those sites out thanks for the help:biggrin:


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

I couldn't find any info on the phosphorous/calcium levels on their site. I guess I'll have to email them.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here are some good foods for LBP's. Feed LBP formula until they reach around 1 year old, than feed whatever!

Orijen LBP
Acana LBP(check out calcium/phosphorous levels for other formulas)
Tatste of the wild(only sierra mountain formula)
Chickens soup LBP
Wellness LBP 
Fromm(check out calcium/phosphorous levels for different formulas)
Premimum edge LBP
Diamond Natural LBP


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

rambone said:


> I couldn't find any info on the phosphorous/calcium levels on their site. I guess I'll have to email them.


goto the manufacture sites and see if the maximum levels are listed. If not, give them a call or email.


----------

